# instanzen Gilde gesucht



## Neos1 (21. November 2008)

Hi Bin gerade wie jeder andere auch am lvln in Nordend will aber auch schnell in die instanzen rein deswegen suche ich ne nete und akive instanzen gilde^^

Bin momentan lvl 70 Gnom Hexenmeister auf dem schönen server Frostmourne freue mich wen mich ne Gilde aufnehmen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvos/z (22. November 2008)

*Lach*

Wenn du erst level 70 bist, brauchst du doch net extra eine Gilde für die Instanzen, da gehen zur zeit zich Gruppen rein, und btw, Falsches Forum, Versuchs mal in deinem Realm-Forum oder im SucheNachGruppe Channel

Mfg


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=23

da ist es besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Cutter  Froustmourne (22. November 2008)

bewirb dich hier:http://rules-of-engagement.foren-city.de/
oder ingame bei darani...das ist unsere leaderin.vielleicht bist du was für uns....vieleicht auch nicht.


----------



## David (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=23
> 
> da ist es besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Pirillo (22. November 2008)

/close


LG Pirillo


----------

